# Well hi there...where did you come from???



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

All the dogs start barking....looking to the front of the property by the row of pine trees. Mom and I go and look and there is a black tri Australian Shepherd on our property. At first we holler at it to go home, but it just looks at us. And then trotted around the pine trees. Then I go out there and by that time it is going through the field and heading to the road. I whistle(why whistle? I thought "It's a herding dog..whistles are their comands") at it...it was far enough away that it didn't hear until it echoed. It stopped and looked. Then kept going....I kept whistling and it finally came back(don't ask me why...I just wanted to catch this dog  ). Well it ran around peeing every where...so by that I can tell "it" is a female. She wanted to come to me, but just couldn't. So all this morning we did chores with an unknown dog running around. She's not mean..I can tell by the way she is acting. I tried chumming her with milk bones..doesn't like them...okay fine. Mom tried dog food...she doesn't like that either...okay...what DO you like? I ended up giving her some of my breakfast....re-heated cheese sticks from PizzaHut from last night! :roll: Finally after chores...I set down on a dog house that is not in a kennel right now and give her some cheese stick pieces. I was trying to get her to take it out of my hand again and she looks at me...and lays down and wants her belly rubbed! HUH?! :scratch: :ROFL: So...okay..I can do that and then I got a hold of her choke chain(which BTW has no tags attached to it). Oh boy did she freak out then! She was so scared I watched her because I know scared dogs sometimes nip and stuff like that, but thankfully she didn't. She just wrapped those little paws around my arm ever so tightly and rolled over on her back. :lol: I finally got her to Bo's pen and opened the door and grabbed the big dork and pulled him out and put her in. :clap: YAY she is in and I don't have to worry about her getting hit on the road! :leap: Oh we did call the pound...they said they wouldn't be able to come out until early this afternoon! :doh: Anyways we now have called some vet offices and gave them our number(which means I should be getting off soon :wink: ). And we are putting up a poster at TSC(Mom works there). She sure is a pretty little thing. If the dog warden ever gets out here I was told to tell him that we are keeping her and trying to find her owner. I would hate for the owner to not even look for her and she ends up being put to sleep. Mom said we might even end up keeping her if no one claims her, but that is a BIG "IF". I have some pics of her, but will have to post them later.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Funny story lol. Cant wait to see pics she sounds very pretty!! You are so generous, giving her your cheese stick :ROFL:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Well...her owners just came and picked her up. I am a little bit bummed, because she is a cool dog and I kinda hoped we'd end up keeping her. :roll: :lol: Oh well...it wasn't meant to be. I am glad that she is back with her peoples now. Turns out...I used to be in the same 4-H club as them. They said her name is Lady and she is about three. They said she is a house dog and when the lady went to open the door with the intentions of taking her out she escaped....they are at least a mile away from us.

I will still post some pics of her later..gotta go feed them babies AND wait for photobucket to load.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some pics of the purdy girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good for you to want to protect her! You can definately tell that she is someones house pet...she is too well cared for to be a "stray".


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Jacque, as hard as it is, you did do the right thing. Good for you :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job! And she is a pretty girl!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone! :greengrin: I know if we lost one of our dogs...I'd hope someone would catch them and put posters(we were going to, but they came and got her before we could), call a couple different vets, and the dog pound. Unfortunately...no one would want to catch any of our dogs...they're all German Shepherds and people are scared of them. :roll: 

I think though...when I get my next dog..I am getting an Aussie...I've always liked Aussie's anyways. :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Any person who would try to catch our GSD would be signing their own death certificate. :lol:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Exactly! I don't know that our dogs would be mean, but people around here don't know that. :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Good job Jacque. She sure is pretty. Lol what she did is so funny. 

Wow you guys with German Shepherds. I know a lot of people are scared of them. My dad had one when he was a kid and it ripped part of his ear I think. That was crazy.

But I have a black lab, and I think a lot of people are scared of big black dogs too. It kind of bothers me how goofy people can be about dogs. I don't understand some of it. My cousin Seyenna starts crying when she sees them sometimes :doh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she was a pretty dog!! You did the right thing by letting her go back to her owners. I remember a couple of years ago(pre goats) we had a donkey that kept wandering to our place from a couple miles down the road. He came like three times. I wanted to keep him so bad(where he lived wasn't that nice of a place) but we had to let him go back to his owners every time. He was so cool and nice


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm so glad that you were able to locate her owners.


----------

